
Why Science Fiction Authors Need to Be Writing About Climate Change Right Now - yawz
https://www.tor.com/2019/01/22/why-science-fiction-authors-need-to-be-writing-about-climate-change-right-now/
======
Rodeoclash
They didn't mention "The Windup Girl" \- set in Thailand in the 23rd century
after the ravages of global warming:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Windup_Girl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Windup_Girl)

------
timonoko
I remember a story about new ice age, where all heat was used by domestic heat
pumps. The author failed to notice that you can fight against that particular
climate change by using more refrigerators.

------
chmaynard
I often think about how Isaac Asimov, perhaps the greatest of all science
fiction writers, predicted in his Foundation trilogy that wilderness on Earth
would be sacrificed by humanity to serve human wants and aspirations. The
entire Earth, save the Imperial Palace, would be developed and urbanized. How
sad.

------
superpie
Michael Crichton did this in State of Fear. It was page after page of graphs,
graphs, more graphs, with long detailed explanations. It really put me off of
reading his books.

~~~
i_am_nomad
“State of Fear” was an anti-climate change book, though, and honestly one of
the most laughably awful novels I ever finished.

------
infradig
Ok, I'll put it out there... Fallen Angels by Niven and Pournelle.

